# Fantasy Character Death Match - ROUND 1



## Steerpike (May 18, 2012)

Ok, I have a bracket. Ignore the numbers (those are randomly generated seeds). As you will all see, the computer gave Waylander and Albus Dumbledore each a first-round bye.

We have 14 match-ups this round. Just cast your vote here: http://challonge.com/fcdm  You will have to sign up for a free account (but we can use this quite a bit if people sign up), or you can log in via Facebook. It does not appear to give any identifying information with the votes.

I'll let each round run 24 hours, the tally the votes and we're off to the next round. If you want, you can talk about your votes below or just stay anonymous.

Here is the bracket (you will have to click on the image below, then click on it again in my gallery to see it full size - or just go to the link):


----------



## Steerpike (May 18, 2012)

Ok, here are my votes for round 1:

Drizz't over Lord Wolverine (I don't know the latter character well, but Drizz't has taken down some tough ones)

Elric over the White Witch (soul-swallowing demonic sword FTW)

Gandalf over Raistlin

Percy Jackson over Edward Cullen

Dustfinger over Eragon

Quick Ben over Rand (Rand is pretty bad ass, so this was tough, but Quick Ben...I think he ekes it out)

River Tam over Alice (great matchup!)

Dumbledore over Kelsier (again I don't know the latter well; Dumbledore is pretty powerful)

Beowulf over Aang

The Lady over Logen Ninefingers (Ninefingers is a great character, but it's The Lady. She is very powerful)

Buffy over Sethra Lavode (I had Sethra first, and I still might have made the wrong call. But Buffy has beaten some very powerful evils)

Conan over the Kanes (don't know the Kanes well; Conan has taken down all kinds of Wizards)

Anakin over Smaug (love the dragon, but I think Anakin gets him)

Gotrek over Puss in Boots (I'm sad. I thought Puss' cute, big eyes would give him a potential advantage, but he got matched up against the one person who wouldn't care a damn thing about those eyes and would chop him to bits).


----------



## Mindfire (May 19, 2012)

Many of our votes were the same. Some I didn't vote on. Here are the ones that differed:

I went with Tavi (Lord Wolverine) over Drizz't, whom I'm not familiar with. Although I'm not sure familiarity makes much of a difference when one of the characters in the bracket has the potential power to control _volcanoes._ He's never actually shown to do that in the books, but we do see his grandfather do it. His grandfather is on an equal footing with him power-wise, except his age and ill health have weakened him.

I went with the White Witch over Elric, whom I don't know. But if Elric has a soul swallowing sword and is immune to feminine wiles, then I might just change my vote (if I could).

I don't know Quick Ben, so I chose Rand, but again I'm considering going back on that decision.

I chose Aang over Beowulf for one reason: The Avatar State.

I chose the Kanes over Conan because while their own personal wizard powers are not terribly impressive, they can host the essences of the gods Horus and Isis, which makes them considerably more powerful. Powerful enough to take on the Egyptian god Set.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 19, 2012)

I put in my votes. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2012)

Hey Mindfire - you should check out Elric. You might enjoy those books. He's the last king of a line of sorcerors, a powerful one who has a line to certain gods and great elementals at times, and he has a sword named Stormbringer that is sentient and is evil (or at least chaotic). A cut from it can take the soul of a person. Cool stuff 

I like the votes - this is cool. I find all the matchups interesting, but I can't imagine how Puss is beating Gotrek. Gotrek, the dwarven Slayer, who has brought down evil in almost every form, demons, hordes of beastmen and skaven...Puss would get shredded in my view.

But part of the fun is seeing all the points of view and why people chose them 

EDIT: I like the Buffy and Sethra are tied. That would be a battle!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 19, 2012)

I may be the only one who puts Raistlin over Gandalf... and I wasn't at all sure, but Raistlin does do some pretty incredible things.  I mean he takes on a god!  And other cool stuff I won't spoil.  Still, I think this would be an interesting battle.

I think Kelsier v. Dumbledore would be very interesting and could go either way.  I picked Dumbledore but Kelsier could dodge Dumbledore's attacks easier (with ironpulls) and it would be hard for the older character to defend against Kelsier's quick coin shots.  Awesome first round matchup.

It looks like it is setting up for a Waylander vs. Drizz't matchup in round 2, which might, in my mind, be the most watchable fight in this tournament.  Two of my all time favorite characters, and I'll have a lot of trouble picking between them.


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2012)

Elder the Dwarf said:


> It looks like it is setting up for a Waylander vs. Drizz't matchup in round 2, which might, in my mind, be the most watchable fight in this tournament.  Two of my all time favorite characters, and I'll have a lot of trouble picking between them.



Yeah, Waylander and Drizz't. That's going to be tough. In a straight-up sword fight, Drizz't could probably take him, but Waylander is smarter and is always ten steps ahead of his opponent. This is going to be a difficult decision.

Dresden v. Dumbledore would be an interesting fight as well.

So far I only see three that surprise me:

1. I don't think Logen stands a chance against The Lady. I don't even think it would be a close call. And Logen is one of my favorite characters;

2. Elric would have about as tough a time against The White Witch as I would stepping on a bug that was on its back and couldn't turn over; and 

3. Puss, god love his furry little face, would be dead meat.

Any of the rest of you surprised at the way any of the matches are going? I looks like Edward Cullen even got some votes!


----------



## Xenodeus Blade (May 19, 2012)

Percy Jackson would destroy Edward Cullen for the sole reason that his sword is designed to kill supernatural creatures.

Rand would win because now he can kill 100,000 Shadowspawn single handedly. Just imagine what he could due with Callandor.


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2012)

Xenodeus Blade said:


> Rand would win because now he can kill 100,000 Shadowspawn single handedly. Just imagine what he could due with Callandor.



I wouldn't underestimate the amount of havoc Quick Ben can wreak, and not only is he a beast when it comes to magic, he's a genius-level intellect, and Rand is a bit of a dumbass


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I submit for your consideration one Gotrek Gurnisson, dwarven Slayer, and his famed magic axe that may once have belonged to the war god of the dwarves himself (Grimnir).

Gotrek has been trying to get himself killed for nearly two decades, yet no matter how terrible the foe he always manages to prevail. Can he be done in by a fencing cat?

(if anyone else wants to lobby for a certain combatant, this round closes around 5PM PST today!)


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 19, 2012)

Steerpike, I just voted via Facebook!! This is fun =)


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2012)

Thank you, Sheila. Glad you are enjoying  it. We'll wrap up round one in a few hours!


----------



## Ailith (May 19, 2012)

Oo, close match between Rand and Quick Ben!


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2012)

Ailith said:


> Oo, close match between Rand and Quick Ben!



Yep.

That would have to be an epic battle. They'd probably destroy a good portion of the world in the process, but I thin Quick Ben pulls it out!


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2012)

Also, looks like round 2 will have Drizz't v. Waylander and Dumbledore v. Dresden. Two epic match-ups!


----------

